# 4days in the Keys (warning image intensive)



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

My favorite picture. I think I may put it as my desktop picture.
Man, all the pictures came out so clear. What camera are u using, your water proof Olympus? 
Call me anytime when you need a fishing partner. I will fish where ever, when ever (when the ol' boss lets me that is.. )
Just kiddin, she is very cool when it comes to my time on the water. Anyhoo, those small poons look like you are in Tav Creek, correct? Nice job.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

awesome job sam!! i cant wait to go there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome! bet u had a blast!  I'm still learning to fish around the keys


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks guys.. it's killer down there.. I need a condo in florida city, so I can fish flamingo,keys, and biscayne!

Lil Tate, the Tarpon pictures were from the Pentax Optio W30.. I have the Olympus but don't like the menu. The rest were taken on my new toy.. Nikon D80 Digital SLR.

You need to send me your #, I couldn't think anyone else to call down there. Most had to work the week day.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Awesome! We need a rally down there...


----------

